# Conectar alarma moto, autoarranque.



## spanator (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola a todos. 
He adquirido una alrma para la moto que tengo.
Ya he conectado lo basico, que son positivo de bateria negativo y 2 cables que van a la pareja de intermitentes de cada lado del vehiculo.
El problema esque me sobran cables devido a que la alarma tiene un boton en el mado para poder arrancar la moto a distancia e ignoro donde deven de ir conectados. 
La priemra duda que me surge seria si es posible arrancar la moto sin llave ya que esta es codificada y por logica no deveria arrancar desde el mando si no tiene la llave puesta en el contacto.
La segunda esque se supone que algun cable de los que me sobra sera para el corte de ensendido en caso de estar la alarma conectada.
En la imagen del enlace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  estan subrrallados las partes del esquema que no logro entender ( Estan en ingles y me es un poco lioso ).
Agradeseria cualquier sugerencia para llegar a conectar todos los cables en el lugar correcto y asi dejar funcionando la alarma al 100%.

Perdon, el enlace de la imagen es este http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/1883/esquemapaint.jpg
Saludos


----------

